# Best hosting company?



## reverze (Dec 21, 2009)

As the title sais, what is the best company for website hosting?

I would like something cheap and reliable. I've had GoDaddy and it was slow and not so great.

Suggestions?

PS I will be using the site for uploading pics/videos from my trip to Germany, and using them to create a blog.

Appreciate the help


----------



## reverze (Dec 21, 2009)

PS. I just found this:

http://www.top10webhosting.com/

and on it, the #1 site host monster has:

Unlimited Space
Unlimited bandwidth
Unlimited Emails 

@3.95$ a month.. and JustHost looks good also #3..

EDIT: The more and more I look around, it seems like JustHost is the best one..


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 21, 2009)

best+reliable and cheap rarely go together.

have you thought about using something like blogspot ?

check out webhostingtalk forums, they have a section for offers and one for user reviews and general hosting discussion


----------



## reverze (Dec 21, 2009)

Appreciate it w1zzard.

I actually was considering hosting my own, as I wanted it to seem more "personal" and even professional. I'm going to be using it for family and friends, but also for some classes at my uni.. for current students to view during their German classes etc.

So I did check out blogspot, but I liked the idea of setting up Wordpress etc on my own (I have had a blog before as well  )

And also, I will be uploading videos etc.. And I just figured it would be easier having my own

PS you're in Stuttgart w1z? I'll swing by and say hello


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 23, 2009)

I have been using yahoo.com since I was 12, and has been great from the free websites (back when it was geocities) to serious hosting.  Even has a great editor (although not as powerful as something like dreamweaver, it helps get novices started.)


----------

